# Bristol General Hospital, Bristol - October 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 11, 2013)

*Bristol General Hospital - October 2012*

Visited with a non-member.

Now I've been watching this for a long time, as has every other local explorer. With active security and guard dogs, it was never going to be a walk in the park, but nevertheless, we made it in. 

A big thanks to tumbles and END-PROC for making seeing this place possible, god knows we've been wanting to get in for long enough. Not quite as much of a new thing as I first thought, having discovered some explorers cracked it back in May, but still felt good to get it done.

Some history for you:


> Bristol General Hospital (sometimes referred to as BGH or Bristol General) is a rehabilitation hospital in Guinea Street, Harbourside, Bristol, in the south west of England. The BGH is part of the University Hospitals Bristol NHS Foundation Trust (UHBristol) which includes eight hospitals within Bristol.
> Bristol General Hospital is in the process of being closed. Some services will move to the Bristol Royal Infirmary (BRI), and others to the new South Bristol Community Hospital.[4][5] In Autumn 2010 BNP Paribas Real Estate was instructed to sell the hospital site and marketing began on Friday 8 October. A development brief for the three acre site been produced by planners Barton Willmore which had been agreed by Bristol City Council.
> Wards closed on 3rd April 2012, Patients transferred to South Bristol Community Hospital.



Decided to post it up, as security measures have now been stepped up drastically, most likely due to some mindless graffiti externally, which gave away entry points. We decided to have another look after our meet up last week, try our luck again, but after about 30 seconds of one of us being over the fence, security was around from his post and onto us. He was not a bloke I would want to get on the wrong side of either. This shows just how much attention they're paying to the cameras! 

Please excuse the poor pictures, which as you can see, are mostly taken with flash. My own stupidity led me to forget to put my tripod in the car, so I had to go in without.

*Piccies:*
































































































*In ur hospitalz*






Cheers for looking.​


----------



## Sentimentalice (Apr 11, 2013)

The large hall with the red carpet runner, gorgeous! Not sure I would trust that doctor in the last one... ^_~


----------



## vanburen (Apr 11, 2013)

cracking stuff ! bet you were buzzing !


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 11, 2013)

oooh I like this alot!
Great report, Thanks!


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice one.. Nice to see somewhere un-damaged for a change....


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely and clean, makes a nice change, nice report and pics


----------



## sparky. (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks fantastic and very tidy... great pics and report thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2013)

For anyone who watched the first couple of series of Being Human on BBC3, this is where the scenes where Mitch and George worked in the hospital were filmed.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 12, 2013)

Great stuff dude! Tried this place a while back but failed... went for some food instead lol!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice indeed. I like that chapel, very pretty.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 12, 2013)

Missed this some how initially!

A nice set of shots here mate


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 12, 2013)

quality report, any theatres or morgues here?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments all.



demon-pap said:


> quality report, any theatres or morgues here?



Not sure about theatres, can't remember if I'm honest! I'm sure tumbles will be able to answer that question. 

Morgue - yes, with a lovely ceramic slab, but it's padlocked well and the only way in is with permission or bolt cutters


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 13, 2013)

*Brilliant!! Full marks for gettin in there!! *


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 13, 2013)

Crackin must to and track down theatres!!!!!


----------



## krela (Apr 13, 2013)

No theatres here.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cracking report you lucky lad a virgin site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mazexplorer (Apr 26, 2013)

cool pics, especially last 1


----------

